# Favorite Small Town In U.S.



## tvdxer (Feb 28, 2006)

Some pictures of Duluth, MN that I've captured:


nearmp_zoomedout by tvdxer, on Flickr

observation hill by tvdxer, on Flickr

























































































































Yeah, there's no doubt my city is magnificent  Although it gets very cold and boring sometimes...


----------



## tvdxer (Feb 28, 2006)

Some more of ma magnifique ville...


----------



## Cal_Escapee (Jul 30, 2010)

*Mendocino, CA*









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mendocino,_California









http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=mendocino+ca+photos&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8


----------



## bayviews (Mar 3, 2006)

great prairie said:


> it looks like Siberia


Actually a bit more like Murmansk!


----------



## tvdxer (Feb 28, 2006)

Does Murmansk have a steep 800 foot hill that provides scenic vistas over the entire city?

I walked a little around Downtown (from the County Courthouse; my jury duty was canceled), Canal Park and Park Point today..too bad I don't have a real camera, as I could have gotten excellent shots....

Here are some more of a city that I love to hate, mostly from 2004 - 2006. All but the last were taken with my 3.0 mp Sony Cybershot DSC-P71 digital camera that I received for Christmas in 2002.

Park Point on an abnormally hot day. On August 8, 2005 it reached 96F / 36C there.










Canal Park that same day:










The beginning of an early December road trip up the North Shore, still in Duluth:










Duluth's landmark Aerial Lift Bridge:










What part of Duluth looked like c. July 2006 from a pier:










Old Duluth Police Department station:










A view of First Street in 2008:


----------



## tvdxer (Feb 28, 2006)

Park Point on that same hot day:


Bridge to Park Point Beach, 8 August 2005 by tvdxer, on Flickr


Bridge to Park Point Beach, 8 August 2005 by tvdxer, on Flickr


----------



## Core Rising (Jan 4, 2011)

Athens GA


----------



## Concrete Stereo (May 21, 2005)

tvdxer said:


> Does Murmansk have a steep 800 foot hill that provides scenic vistas over the entire city?


Actually, I believe it does. And one of them is decorated by this huge statue for the unknown soldier.


----------



## Darryl (Jan 14, 2007)

Frederick, Maryland

http://www.google.com/search?tbm=is...08l3008l0l5653l1l1l0l0l0l0l58l58l1l1l0.frgbld.


----------



## -FatBoySlim- (Apr 2, 2012)

Princeton, New Jersey


----------

